# Dogtra or TriTronic?



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Even though I am still a little opposed since I just witnessed too many people using it the wrong way and rather fried the dog than using it for motivational reasons... I am willed to go with our trainers advise and be open minded and start using one under her supervision. The training already has made a huge difference in every kind and possible way and that is what I like about her. You seriously get your moneys worth. 

Now which one is better? TriTronic or Dogtra? Pro's and Con's? 

Also, how important is the range to you? What about the initial purchase? Which one has better service? Guarantee etc?


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I have TriTronic sports combo g3 and had nothing but good experience with it. Eventhough I believe it to be one of the "simpler" models it has worked well in all weather and hasn't given me any issues. 

I never had Dogtra collars but people seem to love them. I'm due for a new collar purchase anyway so I'll be watching this thread closely


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't compare them because I never had a dogtra but when I had some difficulty with my tritronics-I think charging it they just sent me a new one I was pretty impressed with that-I don't really use my tritronics much now -but it worked fine for me when I did


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also another thread on this


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You might find this thead helpful.  

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/171779-best-good-e-collar.html


----------

